# Unsolicited courier mail --Be careful--



## RATZ (24/11/14)

I have recently noticed an increase in spam purporting to come from couriers. This follows the general pattern that your delivery is late and you need to open the attachment to get the tracking number. If you try, nothing will appear to happen. 
This is because the attachment is a virus that you have now unwittingly installed on your pc. Please be aware of this and let your friends know to. A few years ago this method was used to distribute some really mean nasties.




This is the general format and it can be labeled from any courier.

I know a lot of you are waiting for parcels and this type of thing preys directly on that expectation.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## johan (24/11/14)

Seen them as well and you're at risk when you run a Windoze OS, but if you run a Linux box, you're safe to open anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

I get a lot of these emails from "Capitec Bank" regarding my credit. Even though I have never been with Capitec. The email address it is sent from isn't Capitec's either. I think this one however is to get my banking details obviously if I was with Capitec.


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

RATZ said:


> I have recently noticed an increase in spam purporting to come from couriers. This follows the general pattern that your delivery is late and you need to open the attachment to get the tracking number. If you try, nothing will appear to happen.
> This is because the attachment is a virus that you have now unwittingly installed on your pc. Please be aware of this and let your friends know to. A few years ago this method was used to distribute some really mean nasties.
> 
> View attachment 15934
> ...



Common sense...the best Anti-Virus since the dawn of computers 

Thanks for the heads-up though, I'm just glad the scammers haven't started using SAPO branded emails, as I might give them my banking details if they promise to speed up my delivery

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Common sense...the best Anti-Virus since the dawn of computers
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up though, I'm just glad the scammers haven't started using SAPO branded emails, as I might give them my banking details if they promise to speed up my delivery


After all this that has been going on I wouldn't trust SAPO at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

Riddle said:


> After all this that has been going on I wouldn't trust SAPO at all.



I wouldn't want to....but I'm desparate


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

free3dom said:


> I wouldn't want to....but I'm desparate


We all are. I go daily to the post office just to check if maybe by any chance there is some hope for me. Hopefully today is the day though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RATZ (24/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Common sense...the best Anti-Virus since the dawn of computers



Unfortunately common sense is a rare commodity. I am managing several mail servers with a couple hundred domains between them. You would be surprised how many calls I answer each week that go along the lines of " My e-mail is broken, the attachments won't open. Please can you check the server?" 
Further investigation usually reveals a variant of this scam.

We can catch a lot of it, but it is very hard to set rules that don't deny valid mail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

RATZ said:


> Unfortunately common sense is a rare commodity. I am managing several mail servers with a couple hundred domains between them. You would be surprised how many calls I answer each week that go along the lines of " My e-mail is broken, the attachments won't open. Please can you check the server?"
> Further investigation usually reveals a variant of this scam.
> 
> We can catch a lot of it, but it is very hard to set rules that don't deny valid mail.



I agree! Unfortunately I am well aware of just how unused common sense is - and it's not always the user's fault, we are all tired or in a hurry sometimes 

I've had to get rid of many infections...and I'm not even qualified as a doctor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

Thanks for the heads up. Good to keep the peeps in the know and alert to this type of thing.

@johan is spot on tho. As long as you not running windows you are pretty safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ (24/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @johan is spot on tho. As long as you not running windows you are pretty safe.



Part of the reason Linux is my daily driver. Used to re-format my usb drives at least once a week when I still did on site support too. Those things can be compared to the type of lady you find around a truck stop late at night...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

